# 2nd baby and Fibroids



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all
I almost feel selfish to be Back on FF, this site was a wealth of info and support for years to me but I then got my long awaited baby and literally had no time or need to be on here, well 3 and a half years after her birth I'm back!
During my pregnancy with Megan I had a fibroid that grew (pregnancy hormones make them grow) that I didn't know I had previously and was spotted on the scans I had.  Pregnancy was fine as was birth, so a few months back we decided that now was the right time to try for a sibling for Megan.  Well the fibroid that has caused no problems was suddenly back in my mind, so off I went to the docs, was sent for a scan and have been told that the fibroid is at the entrance of the uterus. The doctor says it may or may not cause problems. As I never knew it was there and took me 8 years and 2 miscarriages to conceive Megan I can only think its going to cause the same problems again.  I have been told by my doc that I would need to try for a year before they do anything, I have private cover but have been told by my GP that as I have no symptoms they wouldn't do surgery to remove it either.  I'm now worried my Megan will be an only child, also I have the added annoyance that I agreed with my husband that if it didn't work, it didn't work and we would be greatful for Megan, which obviously I really am but also I can't bear that she will be an only child.  Anyone else had the fibroid on the edge of the inside uterus and fell Preg?? Also I'm 35 and feeling old lol.
Thank you for listening to a selfish me post!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Kate,

You can see from my signature that both my fresh cycles have resulted in pregnancies.  I to have a huge fibroid at the top of my uterus, but it has never caused me problems.

Scans have showed it growing during pregnancy and I was told both times that it could stop the baby turning in to the correct position for birth and a C Sec maybe needed, but luckily I have had natural births.

Good luck and I honestly wouldn't worry about it at all.

X


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to reply, I hope I'm the same and get a BFP as soon as we start trying again xx


----------

